# What size are my wheels?



## Daycipher (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi,
I want to do a wheel change, but I am not sure of my wheel size, or offset?
Does anyone know? I think they are the Rally 2s?
Thanks


----------



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

You should measure them.. one front and one rear wheel. Remove the tire to get more accurancy. Try it like told on this website: https://www.rsracing.com/tech-wheel.html
Also check the backside of the rim, maybe the size is stamped into the metal.


----------

